# Running/ITB Pain/Healthy for boot camp



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 7 days and a wake up before I leave for boot camp.
My original plan was to go balls out through this week with my running, swimming & work outs and then do absolutely nothing this coming Saturday, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday.  I've been having some pain in the upper hip area on my left side, while running.  I asked one of the guys at our workout yesterday and he said it's probably my ITB.  He gave me a few stretches to do in addition to the stretching I already do.  From what I've read/heard/researched during my time in DEP, ITB injuries are very common due to 1) lack of being prepared 2) different impact running on soft sand in boots.  I only run on compact gravel/sand/pavement with running shoes.
My first question is, does it sound like an ITB issue?  The pain feels like it's on the very top of the hip bone, a little more towards the front.  I know diagnosing (anything) without eyes/hands on is tough, so I'll trust all of your expert opinions.  If you need more info, just ask.
My second question is, should I continue with my original plan or just take it easy until I ship?  I totally understand that at no point during my training will I be able to say, "Yeah, my xyz is kinda sore today, I think I'm going to skip abc evolution".  I've also heard plenty of BTDT say that showing up to boot camp and training (after boot camp) as healthy as possible is paramount.
I debated as to whether or not I should even post this here, but I'm looking for some advice from the experts.  Thank you for whatever you can pass along.

Blake


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

If you have pain and you're worried about it, go see a Doc.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 5, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> If you have pain and you're worried about it, go see a Doc.



X2, believe me, you would much rather go ahead and get it evaluated while still having access to second opinions rather than letting the military treat you like the piece of meat you will soon become.


----------



## Boon (Apr 5, 2011)

...take the week off from running dude and stretch.  A week off is not going to hurt you.  Trust me, you will be running plenty soon enough, so go in their strong.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 5, 2011)

Quit running and go see a doc.....unless you want to be recycled


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2011)

And yet again... the survey says... Go see the Doc.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

x SF med said:


> And yet again... the survey says... Go see the Doc.



I think every one is saying go see the Doc but then again, English is my first language...


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

Go see the doc, then go out and get laid drink beer and party till you can't anymore, because the next few months are gonna suck!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I have 7 days and a wake up before I leave for boot camp.



Good luck!  Keep us posted, when you have a chance.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 6, 2011)

There are a number of causes of IT band pain. A common cause for runners is running on a beveled road surface, where one leg strikes the ground at a higher level than the other. Track runners also occasionally get IT band problems due to running curves repetitively in the same direction. As you learned it can be alleviated by stretching. But you should also think of running on a more flat surface, or if you run on a track, occasionally run in the opposite direction. If the pain persists you might try a different form of cardiovascular work such as swimming pool running or cycling. Finally, most of my experience with IT band problems are in the knee, not at the hip, or origin attachment point. Can you get an orthopedist to check it out?

Good luck.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice.  I have an appt. with the doc on Friday.  I'll let you all know what he/she says.  In the mean time, I'm stretching as much as possible and all my working out will be relegated to the gym and the pool.
Thank you all again for the advice.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I have an appt. with the doc on Friday. I'll let you all know what he/she says. In the mean time, I'm stretching as much as possible and all my working out will be relegated to the gym and the pool.
> Thank you all again for the advice.



What are your goals going into basic training? Strive to do your best at everything you do there. Whether that is a PT test, or scrubbing toilets, make sure you are doing your absolute best. Listen closely to your DI's.  Things they teach you there will only be expanded upon at your unit, but you cannot be HSLD until you have mastered the basics. Keep your bearing at all times. You will be frustrated with others, do not let it get you down, strive through it and lend a helping hand to your brothers when they are week. If you have a girlfriend now, expect her to break up with you. If she doesn't great, but if/when she does it won't suck as much donkey dick... That is all I have for now. Good luck, have fun and keep a positive attitude. I expect an update at your midway point, or the first time you are able to get on the internet.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 6, 2011)

A while back: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/it-band-friction.1963/#post-24371


Good luck!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 6, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> What are your goals going into basic training? Strive to do your best at everything you do there. Whether that is a PT test, or scrubbing toilets, make sure you are doing your absolute best. Listen closely to your DI's. Things they teach you there will only be expanded upon at your unit, but you cannot be HSLD until you have mastered the basics. Keep your bearing at all times. You will be frustrated with others, do not let it get you down, strive through it and lend a helping hand to your brothers when they are week. If you have a girlfriend now, expect her to break up with you. If she doesn't great, but if/when she does it won't suck as much donkey dick... That is all I have for now. Good luck, have fun and keep a positive attitude. I expect an update at your midway point, or the first time you are able to get on the internet.



cback, a few goals (in no particular order) going into boot camp:
-Arrive safely
-Display attention to detail in everything I/we do
-Initial PST: be within 15 seconds of my best run & swim time and 5 reps on the calisthenics
-Keep at the front of my mind that this is a break-you-down-build-you-back-up-our-way process
-I'll have approximately 10 years of real world experience over a majority of the recruits with whom I'll be training, I have to know when to keep my mouth shut (see above also)
-Hopefully knowing when I'm expected to act (as instructed) without thinking
-Do the little things just as well as the big things, regardless of whether or not anyone is watching
-Learn, retain and implement the skills/knowledge that will be required for graduation

That's it for now.  If there's some glaring omission, please point it out.  If there's something listed that needs to be omitted, please point it out as well.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 9, 2011)

And...ship date got fucked up at MEPS.  I leave Monday, not Wednesday.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Get used to dates/timings changing all the time and usually at the very last minute. ;)  That is the life you chose.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck if you are leaving tommorrow.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 10, 2011)

Ditto. 

Good luck and do your best.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 10, 2011)

Same...Good luck bro


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 10, 2011)

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 6, 2011)

As for Cback's request, here's my update:
-RTC was a cake walk
-It's amazing how quickly and frequently the shit bags stand out/fuck up
-Out of a division of 85 recruits (all SpecOps/SpecWar, maybe 40 SWCC/45 AIRR), at least 50 were dirt bags, no attention to detail, no motivation, no respect
-The time went by VERY quickly
-Running suffered more than anything, we were a full 3 weeks into boot camp before we ran more than 1.5 miles
-Chow was good, never left hungry
-Days were long, Rev @ 0430, Taps @ 2200...something I have to get used to anyway
-People would go to medical for the smallest sniffles, I don't think I was 100% well the entire time I was there, but I knew going to medical might land me in my rack for 48-72 hours
-I learned that it's possible to sleep standing up
-We were told about Bin Laden the next morning.  HOOFUCKINGYAH former DEVGRU (whoever they are now), former ST6!!

I can't think of anything else right now.  I'm currently across the street at NSTC for 9 days, then I fly to the left coast.  I can't wait!!!  Any questions, shoot.  I'll also post more as I remember it.


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> -Chow was good, never left hungry
> .



Congrats on graduating boot camp.

Ah the boot camp chow.... Aside from the deployment I did to HOA where KBR did our cooking, boot camp was by far the best food I ever had in the Navy.


----------



## Seajack (Jun 7, 2011)

That's awesome, man. I wish I was where you are at in life now. Congratulations.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 7, 2011)

A few things that I've remembered during the day...
A list of names I was called or heard other recruits called:
-Hey you
-That guy (ie, where is that guy, who is that guy)
-Ass hole
-Ass clown
-Clown
-Retard
-Fucktard
-Fuck face
-Dip shit
-Shit head
-Jackwagon
-Dirt bag
-Shit bag
-Fucking E1 civilian (usually reserved for those who didn't greet properly)

I second guessed my decision a lot during the first week.  It started when I was sitting in O'Hare for 3 hours waiting for the bus to pick us up and take us to RTC.  I was out of my comfort zone and I didn't like it.  I didn't have much time to think about it during the day, but at night when I was alone with my thoughts, I wanted to be back home.  It's imperative to remember why you've volunteered to do this.  There has to be some reason behind your decision and that's what has to keep you motivated.  Even during boot camp.  After we got into a bit of groove schedule wise, the time passed very quickly and before I knew it Battle Stations and then PIR was upon us.
Speaking of Battle Stations, this is when my personal favorite/most memorable moment of RTC occured.  After we completed all our evolutions, the 3 divisions who were running Battle Stations at the time mustered out on the pier.  We were given a debrief and then we were told we'd be receiving our Navy ball caps.  Lee Greenwood's _I'm Proud to be an American _started playing and I immediately got a lump in my throat.  Then our RDC (Recruit Division Commanders, the equivalent of a TI/DI) started handing us our Navy ball caps.  To have our Chief and our POs hand us a Navy ball cap, shake our hand, welcome us aboard as ship mates and thank us for what we've done was an indescribable feeling.
Again, I'll keep writing more as I remember it...


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations!  Well done!


----------



## Servimus (Jun 9, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> To have our Chief and our POs hand us a Navy ball cap, shake our hand, welcome us aboard as ship mates and thank us for what we've done was an indescribable feeling.
> Again, I'll keep writing more as I remember it...


That sounds awesome man. Congrats.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 9, 2011)

Servimus said:


> That sounds awesome man. Congrats.


Agreed...keep your head in the game man we're pulling for you. Good luck at the school house.


----------



## Jnorton017 (Dec 11, 2018)

Typhoon said:


> There are a number of causes of IT band pain. A common cause for runners is running on a beveled road surface, where one leg strikes the ground at a higher level than the other. Track runners also occasionally get IT band problems due to running curves repetitively in the same direction. As you learned it can be alleviated by stretching. But you should also think of running on a more flat surface, or if you run on a track, occasionally run in the opposite direction. If the pain persists you might try a different form of cardiovascular work such as swimming pool running or cycling. Finally, most of my experience with IT band problems are in the knee, not at the hip, or origin attachment point. Can you get an orthopedist to check it out?
> 
> Good luck.


I have runners knee and went to a doctor, they said everything is fine with the knee structurally. I am still training and have time to rest which I have been doing. My doctor gave me some exercises to help with the problem and strengthen the inner part of my leg. Do you have any stretches or remedies that personally worked for you? Let me know thanks.


----------



## digrar (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/typhoon.48/report


> *Typhoon*
> Last seen Jan 3, 2012



Good luck with getting him to answer @Jnorton017


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 18, 2018)

Jnorton017 said:


> I have runners knee and went to a doctor, they said everything is fine with the knee structurally. I am still training and have time to rest which I have been doing. My doctor gave me some exercises to help with the problem and strengthen the inner part of my leg. Do you have any stretches or remedies that personally worked for you? Let me know thanks.



Yes, I had a severe case of it last year at this time. DO NOT REST IT! I say that because the primary way people rest is to not run and rather sit down or watch tv etc. 
1. You need to significantly drop the long distance running, and move to serious sprints (200-400m), the kind where you really get full range of motion in the hips and your whole lower body is tired including glutes, hammies, quads, everything (it may hurt progressively up until 6, but after 6 if you are really pulling with your glutes and correct form, the pain will immediately go away from this awesome activation and you'll be sore in the right places and what's more is you'll know its the right places). 
2. Seriously attack your upper and lower glutes, tensor fascia (by your hip bones where you transition from glutes to hip flexors), outer quads, and calves with a lacrosse ball correctly in the *Kelly Starrett* fashion, and 
3. incorporate some full range of motion, weighted squats and lunges in your routine more than once a week. 
I've been there and still have problems periodically with it if I do not address it proactively over time.  The thing is: do the stretches and exercises and do them a lot. Do not rest just run long distance far less until the problem is gone.


----------



## Jnorton017 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dienekes said:


> Yes, I had a severe case of it last year at this time. DO NOT REST IT! I say that because the primary way people rest is to not run and rather sit down or watch tv etc.
> 1. You need to significantly drop the long distance running, and move to serious sprints (200-400m), the kind where you really get full range of motion in the hips and your whole lower body is tired including glutes, hammies, quads, everything (it may hurt progressively up until 6, but after 6 if you are really pulling with your glutes and correct form, the pain will immediately go away from this awesome activation and you'll be sore in the right places and what's more is you'll know its the right places).
> 2. Seriously attack your upper and lower glutes, tensor fascia (by your hip bones where you transition from glutes to hip flexors), outer quads, and calves with a lacrosse ball correctly in the *Kelly Starrett* fashion, and
> 3. incorporate some full range of motion, weighted squats and lunges in your routine more than once a week.
> I've been there and still have problems periodically with it if I do not address it proactively over time.  The thing is: do the stretches and exercises and do them a lot. Do not rest just run long distance far less until the problem is gone.




Great info, I really appreciate it. A big thing I found out with being able to do squats with less pain, is similar to what you were saying with using glutes and hips, make sure your knees don't go over your toes it made me feel like I've been doing squats wrong my whole life...huge relief I was able to get back to doing legs again. One thing I've noticed is making it worse is hang clean push press exercise. I never do heavy weight anymore usually no more than 145 for sets of 10, but when getting tired and having to use my legs more to finish the set it would bother me later in my workout for example last night when I finished with the rower I felt it bothering me a little more than usual.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 19, 2018)

@Jnorton017 Yes, not letting your knees pass beyond your toes is a big factor in reducing potentially harmful strain to your patellar tendon. Knowledge is power! Glad you're back on track.


----------

